# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Άπειρος οδηγός

## Loukritia

Καλησπέρα Παιδιά!!
Έχω μεγάλο θέμα..
Πήρα το διπλώμα οδηγησης εδώ και 8 χρονια..
Δεν έπαιρνα αμάξι!
Τώρα που αξιώθηκα να αγοράσω ένα μικρό..ότι πρέπει για μένα..δε μπορώ να οδηγήσω σωστά..
Έκαμα 3 μαθήματα με τον δάσκαλο..
Οκ θυμήθηκα τα βασικά.
Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπιζω είναι στο ξεκίνημα..μου σβήνει!
Στις στροφές..
Στο ότι ταυτόχρονα πρέπει να κοιτάζω και καθρέφτη και μπροστά..
Φοβάμαι λίγο τα περιθώρια δεξιά αριστερά σε αυτους που περνάνε και στους παρκαρισμένους..
Ουφ..και γενικά συνέχεια έχω την αίσθηση ότι θα τράκαρω. Το βράδυ έχω εφιάλτες..χωρίς να κοιμάμαι! 
Μέχρι στιγμής όσες διαδρομές έχω κάνει..τις έχω κάνει με παρεα ..ποτέ μόνη..και ομολογώ ότι με αγχώνουν και ο καθενας φυσικά οδηγεί με τον δικό του τρόπο..οπότε μπορεί να άκουσα 5 διαφορετικές τεχνικές.
Έχω την αίσθηση πως αν οδηγήσω μόνη μου θα τα πάω μια χαρά!..
Έχω βάλει και 2 Ν πίσω! Έλεγα να βάλω σε όλο το αμάξι!! Χαχα..τραγικό!
Θέλω συμβουλές. Ενθάρρυνση.και να μάθω αν όλα αυτά τα αισθάνομαι μονάχα εγώ..υπήρξαν άλλες περιπτώσεις σα και μένα..?
Νιώθω ότι δε θα τα καταφέρω ποτε..βουνό ή φάση που περνώ!!
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Remedy

εφοσον το εχεις κανει ΗΔΗ το μεγαλο βημα και μπηκες και οδηγεις, ειναι απλα θεμα χρονου να αποκτησεις ανεση και αυτοπεποιθηση.
κι εγω οταν πρωτοπηρα αυτοκινητο, στις μεγαλες ταχυτητες νομιζα οτι θα γινει το κακο κι ελεγα μεσα μου " game over". τωρα εχω χαλαρωσει πλεον μετα απο 10 χρονια συνεχους οδηγησης. βασικα απο τα 2-3 χαλαρωνεις.

το οτι φοβασαι, δεν ειναι κακο γιατι πρεπει να προσεχεις παρα παρα πολυ και σαν εμπειρος, ποσο μαλλον σαν απειρος οδηγος.
καλα εκανες και εβαλες τα Ν θα σε προσεχουν περισσοτερο χωρις να σε σιχτιριζουν, αλλιως ειχε να φας πολυ μπινελικι. βαλε κι ενα μπροστα! χαχαχαχαχαχα!!! 
αν νοιωθεις οτι δεν το ελεγχεις , κανε μερικα ,μαθηματα ακομα. ΔΕΝ πρεπει να σου σβηνει. πρεπει να το δουλεψεις αυτο. εγω αυτο δεν το ειχα ουτε σαν μαθητευομενη.
το αυτοκινητο ειναι μεγαλη ελευθερια. μολις του παρεις λιγο τον αερα, θα απορεις πως μπορουσες τοσα χρονια, χωρις..
καλωσηρθες στον κοσμο των οδηγων :)

----------


## Loukritia

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!! Θα το δουλέψω το ξεκίνημα!! Εύχομαι σε λίγο καιρό να γελάω με τον σημερινό μου φόβο και να είναι απλά μια ανάμνηση

----------


## Deleted-150217

Kαλησπέρα.Καλοτάξιδο το αμάξι σου.Στην αρχή κάπως έτσι είμασταν όλοι.Προσωπικά τουλάχιστον έτσι ήμουν.23 χρόνια οδηγώ,τα 20 με δίπλωμα.Σε αυτά τα χρόνια μέχρι να μάθω αλλά ακόμη και όταν έμαθα έπαιζα με τα όρια μου αλλά και με τα όρια του αμαξιού μου.Ας πούμε οι "μαγκιές" κόπηκαν όταν πριν κάποια χρόνια ένα βράδυ τράκαρα με 150χλμ (στην τροχαία που είχε έρθει για καταγραφή του συμβάντος είχα πει ότι πήγαινα με 120 και στους γονείς μου με 100) μέσα στην εγνατία σε μια απότομη στροφή και έπεσα πάνω στην διαχωριστική μπαριέρα..Ε μετά απο αυτό και αφού το αμάξι διαλύθηκε εμπρος και εγώ δεν έπαθα τίποτε πέρα απο το σοκ (φορούσα ζώνη),είμαι πλέον προσεκτικός και δεν κάνω βλακείες..
Το ότι σου σβήνει κατά την γνώμη μου οφείλεται στο ότι δεν έχεις συνηθίσει το συγχρονισμό που χρειάζεται μεταξύ του να αφήνεις σιγα-σιγα συμπλέκτη και να πατάς το γκάζι.Και μένα μου πήρε αρκετό καιρό να το συνηθίσω αυτό και να μη μου σβήνει.Για τα περιθώρια μεταξύ του δικού σου και των άλλων και εκεί θα το συνηθίσεις με τον καιρό

----------


## pink floyd

Καλημερα!!μην αγχωνεσαι εγω ημουν χειροτερη απο σενα!εγω δεν εβαζα κοσμο στο αμαξι,φοβομουν!μου εσβηνε συνεχεια,τι βρυσιδια εχω ακουσει δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις!!προσπαθησε να μην αγχωνεσαι και να μην φοβασαι.

----------


## rolen

> Καλησπέρα Παιδιά!!
> Έχω μεγάλο θέμα..
> Πήρα το διπλώμα οδηγησης εδώ και 8 χρονια..
> Δεν έπαιρνα αμάξι!
> Τώρα που αξιώθηκα να αγοράσω ένα μικρό..ότι πρέπει για μένα..δε μπορώ να οδηγήσω σωστά..
> Έκαμα 3 μαθήματα με τον δάσκαλο..
> Οκ θυμήθηκα τα βασικά.
> Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπιζω είναι στο ξεκίνημα..μου σβήνει!
> Στις στροφές..
> ...


Καλησπέρα! Αν φοβάσαι ακόμα τόσο πολύ μπορείς να κάνεις επιπλέον μαθήματα πρακτικής σε σχολή οδήγησης για να συμπληρώσεις τα κενά που νιώθεις ότι έχεις... Τώρα που έχεις αμάξι, μετά απ'τα επιπλέον μαθήματα οδήγησης αν κάνεις, θα του πάρεις τον αέρα και οδηγείς πιο άφοβα.

----------


## boo

εγω οδηγω χωρις διπλωμα.στο χωριο, παλιοτερα στην πανεπιστημιουπολη αθηνα κλπ.θελει αυτοπεποιθηση και προσοχη.αλλα ολα συνηθιζονται.καθε αρχη και δυσκολη.θα στρωσεις σιγα σιγα και μετα θα γελας

----------


## Loukritia

> Kαλησπέρα.Καλοτάξιδο το αμάξι σου.Στην αρχή κάπως έτσι είμασταν όλοι.Προσωπικά τουλάχιστον έτσι ήμουν.23 χρόνια οδηγώ,τα 20 με δίπλωμα.Σε αυτά τα χρόνια μέχρι να μάθω αλλά ακόμη και όταν έμαθα έπαιζα με τα όρια μου αλλά και με τα όρια του αμαξιού μου.Ας πούμε οι "μαγκιές" κόπηκαν όταν πριν κάποια χρόνια ένα βράδυ τράκαρα με 150χλμ (στην τροχαία που είχε έρθει για καταγραφή του συμβάντος είχα πει ότι πήγαινα με 120 και στους γονείς μου με 100) μέσα στην εγνατία σε μια απότομη στροφή και έπεσα πάνω στην διαχωριστική μπαριέρα..Ε μετά απο αυτό και αφού το αμάξι διαλύθηκε εμπρος και εγώ δεν έπαθα τίποτε πέρα απο το σοκ (φορούσα ζώνη),είμαι πλέον προσεκτικός και δεν κάνω βλακείες..
> Το ότι σου σβήνει κατά την γνώμη μου οφείλεται στο ότι δεν έχεις συνηθίσει το συγχρονισμό που χρειάζεται μεταξύ του να αφήνεις σιγα-σιγα συμπλέκτη και να πατάς το γκάζι.Και μένα μου πήρε αρκετό καιρό να το συνηθίσω αυτό και να μη μου σβήνει.Για τα περιθώρια μεταξύ του δικού σου και των άλλων και εκεί θα το συνηθίσεις με τον καιρό


Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου! Ξέρω θέλει χρόνο!! Και εσύ να είσαι πάντα γερός!

----------


## Loukritia

> Καλημερα!!μην αγχωνεσαι εγω ημουν χειροτερη απο σενα!εγω δεν εβαζα κοσμο στο αμαξι,φοβομουν!μου εσβηνε συνεχεια,τι βρυσιδια εχω ακουσει δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις!!προσπαθησε να μην αγχωνεσαι και να μην φοβασαι.


Χαχαχα και εγώ έχω ακουσει βρισίδια...και όχι μόνο!  
Το κακο με μένα είναι ότι μέχρι στιγμής δε τι έχω πάρει μόνη μου...αλλά το βήμα θα γίνει άμεσα!!

----------


## Loukritia

> εγω οδηγω χωρις διπλωμα.στο χωριο, παλιοτερα στην πανεπιστημιουπολη αθηνα κλπ.θελει αυτοπεποιθηση και προσοχη.αλλα ολα συνηθιζονται.καθε αρχη και δυσκολη.θα στρωσεις σιγα σιγα και μετα θα γελας


Μακάρι! Περιμένω αυτή τη στιγμή που θα μου φαίνεται παιχνιδάκι..είναι θέμα φόβου..θα το προσπερασω!

----------


## Loukritia

> Καλησπέρα! Αν φοβάσαι ακόμα τόσο πολύ μπορείς να κάνεις επιπλέον μαθήματα πρακτικής σε σχολή οδήγησης για να συμπληρώσεις τα κενά που νιώθεις ότι έχεις... Τώρα που έχεις αμάξι, μετά απ'τα επιπλέον μαθήματα οδήγησης αν κάνεις, θα του πάρεις τον αέρα και οδηγείς πιο άφοβα.


Φυσικα!! Αν βρω τα σκούρα θα συνεχίσω με τον δάσκαλο! Σε ευχαριστώ   



> Καλησπέρα! Αν φοβάσαι ακόμα τόσο πολύ μπορείς να κάνεις επιπλέον μαθήματα πρακτικής σε σχολή οδήγησης για να συμπληρώσεις τα κενά που νιώθεις ότι έχεις... Τώρα που έχεις αμάξι, μετά απ'τα επιπλέον μαθήματα οδήγησης αν κάνεις, θα του πάρεις τον αέρα και οδηγείς πιο άφοβα.

----------


## pink floyd

> Χαχαχα και εγώ έχω ακουσει βρισίδια...και όχι μόνο!  
> Το κακο με μένα είναι ότι μέχρι στιγμής δε τι έχω πάρει μόνη μου...αλλά το βήμα θα γίνει άμεσα!!


Ακου!πηγαινα στην δουλεια στις 12,κινηση φουλ,μονη στο αμαξι!κοκκινο φαναρι σταματω,πρασινο φαναρι και μου σβησε!χανω το πρωτο,παμε στο δευτερο εγω ακομα εκει!5 φαναρια εχασα!!!τι ουρα ειχα κανει απο πισω αστο!!βρισιδι??να ακους και να το ευχαριστιθεις,ποιος σου δωσε το διπλωμα μωρι???χαχαχαχα,εγω να μαι σε πανικο και τελικα ηρθε ενας χριστιανος και με βοηθησε διαφορετικα θα μουν ακομα εκει!

----------


## Loukritia

Ωχ!! Σοβαρά μιλάς!! Αλήθεια γέλασα!!!

----------


## pink floyd

Σοβαροτατα!!εγινα και ρεζιλη γιατι με ξεραν και ολη στην γειτονια!σε πληροφορω εκανα κανα τριμηνο να περασω απο κει!!

----------

